# g-body bottom door panels



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

sup everybody. i want to paint the lower half of my door panels from a peanut butter color to a creme color. is there any sanding/prep. necessary and what kind of spray paint do i use??


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

just paint them if you want to make sure primer from a can will help and some clear coat will help the wearing out of the paint. they can put any color you need at your local paint supply place


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure you clean them good with a grease and wax remover so you dont get any fish eyes and it wouldnt hurt to use a adhesion promoter too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 19 2011, 12:24 AM~20582809
> *make sure you clean them good with a grease and wax remover so you dont get any fish eyes and it wouldnt hurt to use a adhesion promoter too
> *


degrease like a mofo, cause they prolly have years of armorall on them. then what he said ^^^^^


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Prep, prep, prep and get those panels clean and degreased just like everyone said. Then after all that hard work, use a quality vinyl dye such as SEM brand, comes in rattle cans.


----------



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

after i clean them up real real good with wax and grease remover can i spray them with a krylon color instead of the sem paint, i cant find where to buy it. since im going from a caramel to lighter cream do i need to primer first??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that krylon will probably flake off in large pieces....use the dye. it doesnt coat the part, the part absorbs the dye into it....way better in the long run.


----------



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

my bad. so i went from that to this. with a few coats of the sem paint after cleaning them real good. it seems like i should throw some clear or summin right. can i just use clear krylon fusion on it??


----------



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

what kind of clear should i use?? after i coated them with sem paint i go to clean them and the paint comes right off.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

regal1981 said:


> what kind of clear should i use?? after i coated them with sem paint i go to clean them and the paint comes right off.


Sem brand. If the SEM paint/dye is coming off, you didn't prep the surface properly or your using something really strong like rubbing alcohol or paint thinner to wipe stuff down.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

test every product when using one brand, over another brand. some paints will not play well with outher paints just paint a plastic piece you don't care about and experiment 


wal-mart primer for a buck sticks to anything


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

it shouldnt rub off,you should throw some sem top coat/sealer for sem dyes


----------

